# anyone have a thin lining?



## _Nell

I think i'm probably going to get no replies as it's pretty rare :cry:

I'm reaching the end of the road because my lining is just too thin (below 7mm with IVF). I know pregnancies are possible with a thin lining but they are rare and I don't think i can afford the number of IVF's it might take.

I have had a hysterscopy to check my uterus and other than some fibroids in the muscle wall (not the uterus itself), i have good blood flow and nothing physically wrong in my uterus.

I get very light periods and spotting all through the LP so I think i have thin lining on natural cycles too.

Has anyone else had this and successfully mananged to thicken their lining, i'm not greedy even the bare minimum 8mm would do :winkwink:

I've tried....
acupuncture
aspirin
oral viagra (can't get the pessaries in the uk)
estrogen patches on top of stimms

I'm all out of ideas tbh :shrug:


----------



## Hvk

plenty of fruit veg and fish-walnuts spesh as these can all help thicken the lining.


----------



## JDH1982

Hi Nell

Sorry this isn't really linked to your lining, but I noticed you said you'd taken aspirin, was this baby aspirin? And if so did you buy it over the counter or were you given it as a med by doctor?

Just wondering whether to buy it over the counter or not as I am prone to m/c and it seems that baby aspirin can help with this. 

Thanks

Good luck with next IVF :hugs:


----------



## _Nell

Hvk - thanks, my diets great though (honestly!) i don't eat processed foods, eat organic where i can and eat heaps of protein and veggies.

JDH - Yes it's baby aspirin (75mg dose) you can buy it over the counter and for my case my Dr recommended it to try, 1 a day. I believe there are mixed studies on whether it does help or in fact hinder implantation though so you may wish to ask your Dr......think it's once of those things that if you don't need it it can do more harm than good. I know some of the top immunes Dr.s now only recommend it while stimming and not after egg transfer.


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks Nell hun and good luck with everything :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

_Nell said:


> I think i'm probably going to get no replies as it's pretty rare :cry:
> 
> I'm reaching the end of the road because my lining is just too thin (below 7mm with IVF). I know pregnancies are possible with a thin lining but they are rare and I don't think i can afford the number of IVF's it might take.
> 
> I have had a hysterscopy to check my uterus and other than some fibroids in the muscle wall (not the uterus itself), i have good blood flow and nothing physically wrong in my uterus.
> 
> I get very light periods and spotting all through the LP so I think i have thin lining on natural cycles too.
> 
> Has anyone else had this and successfully mananged to thicken their lining, i'm not greedy even the bare minimum 8mm would do :winkwink:
> 
> I've tried....
> acupuncture
> aspirin
> oral viagra (can't get the pessaries in the uk)
> estrogen patches on top of stimms
> 
> I'm all out of ideas tbh :shrug:

I've had lining issues with most of my IUIs. I am starting IVF in January so hoping things are better with that but who knows :shrug:

My RE has mentioned a new procedure to help thicken lining though. The way he described it, the process is a uterine 'wash' and they have been able to thicken lining quickly. When we spoke in September he said the four women who have opted for it have all gotten pregnant (though one miscarried). I can't remember what it is called but I will try to find out and will be happy to let you know. I don't know if all clinics are able to offer it or if it is more experimental, but it is worth a shot.


----------



## _Nell

It's called a G-CSF wash, as you say just very small studies so far but promising results. Unfortunately no UK clinics are yet offering this.

Let me know if your Dr is willing to do this though and how it goes - I'm really keen to hear some experiences of it.

How thin has your lining been for IUI? For most people the extra dose of drugs in IVF are enough to boost there lining more - good luck.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry to hear no one in the UK will even offer it as an option - that stinks. Are even the private clinics not doing it? Mine is attached to a research hospital so I guess that is probably why they are more willing to try it. I don't think they have been doing it very long. Of course there probably aren't that many instances they need to I guess :shrug:

My IUI linings tended to be in the 6 range with some a little better and some a little thinner than that. That was with the addition of estrogen patches and estradial vaginally. I am hoping it was primarily the effects of the clomid that caused it but my lining was still a little on the thin side for my injectible IUI as well.

They are upping from 150IU to 300 and then 225IU gonal f to start the IVF so hoping that overcomes the lining issue. I hesitate to do something too 'experimental' when there isn't a lot of research on it and I would only be their 5th try. But if that is the only way to fix the lining issue I will consider it. I know they would be willing to do it, I think it is mainly up to me if I want to try it (and pay for it of course).

Thanks for letting me know the name of it. I'll probably do some research on it now that IVF is getting closer. I'll let you know if we end up doing it and how it goes.


----------



## JanetPlanet

There's a study (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18413068) that showed improvement to endometrial thickness with the use of Cimicifuga racemosa 120mg/day from cycle days 1-12. I believe this is actually Black Cohosh.

I am 43 and used this while using Clomid and my lining was excellent. I did get pregnant (m/c). At my age my lining should be thin.

I can't say for sure it was the Black Cohosh that helped me specifically because my lining is usually great (12mm on CD12 at my u/s yesterday).

The one thing to be careful with is the interaction between fertility drugs and phytoestrogens. I would print out the study (see link above), and bring it to your doctor to see what s/he thinks.

Best of luck!


----------



## kim123

Yes, I used the G-CSF for my last minimal stim IVF in December 2011. I had a 5mm lining at egg retrieval and they added the G-CSF at the retrieval to my uterus. I had a scan at 4 days past a 3 day transfer and showed I had a 8-9mm lining HH pattern, enough to support a pregnancy. I had a chemical pregnancy from this cycle. The G-CSF definitely helped me. Anyway wanted to say that my doctor said he used it typically at trigger is when they add it to the uterus, but mine was a last minute decision and trying to rescue the cycle and avoid freezing embryos. Good luck and hope you can use it!


----------



## _Nell

Kim, today is a good day for you to reply, i'm hanging onto a thread really vfor my current cycle being cancelled at just 5mm lining......going to give it a few more days according to my Dr but it's grown nothing in the last week.

I don't suppose you had the G-csf wash in the UK did you?
I'm sorry you had a chemical pg, having had one myself though I try to hang onto the fact it's close and bodes well for the future.


----------



## RGN

Have you tried delestrogen injections? They're stronger than the patch or pills

My fresh cycle was cancelled due to OHSS and then my first FET was cancelled due to a thin lining (only grew to 6.3mm). That cycle I was on oral estrogen (estrace) starting around CD3 and at CD 14 after my first scan they added delestrogen which did nothing. 

My next cycle I started the delestrogen injections on CD 2 along with daily estrogen suppositories and at my first scan on CD 14 was 7mm. My next scan at CD 18 was still 7mm and I was devastated but my RE convinced me to give it 5 more days before cancelling the cycle. My CD23 scan showed my lining suddenly grew to 8.4mm. 

I just wanted to share my experience if by chance you haven't tried this approach. I think for some people it just takes a lot longer to build up that lining. I know how stubborn a problem this can be and it's so frustrating. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## _Nell

RGN - thanks for the reply. Injectible estrogen isn't licensed for use in the UK, but in any case i don't think lack of estrogen is my problem tbh, i had 30 and 24 eggs on 2 of my fresh cycle, so plenty of circulating estrogen but still couldn't get past 7mm.

My lining hasn't grown at all in the last week (i'm on 12mg tabs a day plus patches) if it even grw 0.1 or 0.2 of a mm i'd feeli something was happening.
Out of interest what was your lining on your fresh cycle?

Good luck with your transfer :)


----------



## RGN

Ah I see. 

My lining on my fresh cycle was 8mm. If the delestrogen hadn't worked I was going to go back on a low dose of follistim and/or menopur for my next FET.


----------



## Chiles

Hello I started prednisone and my lining is now beautiful.


----------



## _Nell

Chiles - have you had issues before? prednisone is a steroid and is not known to affect the endometrial growth....could it just be coincidence?


----------



## Chiles

My lining last 2 cycle was thin, and my RE said it helps with implantation. And I have read online as well as other forums as well. So I am not sure. Who knows ? Lol


----------



## _Nell

Yeah it is known to help implantation, by lowering your immune system a little to stop your body rejecting an embryo as such. But it's not known to work by increasing the thinkness of your lining......are you doing anything else differently to previous IUI's if you don't min me asking? Is your lining much much thicker?

Sorry for the Q's just desperate to get inspiration on where to go next really. Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## Chiles

Ask away! 

No, I guess its just a coincidence. The only thing I did different was the predisone. I have heard of ladies using estrogen patches to help with lining. And I think there are shots are something to help with that as well? Sorry I am not much help.


----------



## fertilesoul

Well a couple of ideas, my doc told me that letrozole is less likely to thin the lining compared to clomid. And using an estrogen patch after ovulation meds can help thicken the lining. Then start progesterone suppositories after the insemination. My doc says ideal uterine lining is 8-11 mm for IUI. Wishing you the best!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im taking clomid now, and my dr said it make the lining thinner so he gave me estrodial. did u try that, its a type of estrogen plus something or other-

he said that will help fix what the clomid did-

i gotta take estrodial cd 8-12, then progesterone and prometrium.


----------

